# Raising the Bridge @ Slaughter House



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Is there a low bridge in the Slaughterhouse run? I haven't done it yet, but I ran upper and lower Woody a few years ago at over 3000 cfs and didn't see any bridges down there that would be issues at high water.

Hopefully this is a good year for the Roaring Fork.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Its Down Behind The Airport Business center, you have to go under it to take out at woody creek. At high water it becomes too low to go underneath.
Lets keep iour fingers crosseed for the upcoming season


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

In my 12' cat, under 1,000 was too bony up top and the bridge was unrunnable over 1800/2000, so Slaughterhouse always had a very limited flow range.
Glad one end of that restriction is about to vanish!


----------

